# Do you reuse syringes?



## Staylean (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm curious if you Guys reuse your syringes, not the needles, but the syringe. If so, how do you make them sterile again?


----------



## Nattydread (Jul 12, 2013)

Never. Not worth the risk of infection to me. Also they are cheap as hell so why not load up on them so you will never need to reuse.


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Jul 12, 2013)

NO!
Who the f*ck does that?!
It's so cheap to buy new ones so it's just stupid to reuse..


----------



## Staylean (Jul 12, 2013)

They are cheap. I get them from a farming store outside of town. When I buy a lot I get looks. A friend got turned away... They are cheap though, I'll just go back and try to get some more.


----------



## pinpoint5 (Jul 12, 2013)

Lol hell no.  

Price of 100 syringes $30
Price of getting an abscess cut out $ I don't know because I spend the little extra cash on prep pads and new pins


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 12, 2013)

pinpoint5 said:


> Lol hell no.
> 
> Price of 100 syringes $30
> Price of getting an abscess cut out $ I don't know because I spend the little extra cash on prep pads and new pins



Best answer right here I've had abscesses cut out if both my arms from some bunk shit years ago. Its no fun to tell u that much I had infection from the same stuff in the exact same spot on both shoulders spend the extra money now and you won't have to worry about medical bills later. I'm pretty sure there's a sponsor on here or maybe its professional muscle you can get em at.
Best of luck 
P


----------



## solegenius (Jul 12, 2013)

I'll reuse a syringe to back fill slin pins but that's about it. Would never reuse a pin I stuck in myself.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jul 12, 2013)

No, never.


----------



## tripletotal (Jul 12, 2013)

solegenius said:


> I'll reuse a syringe to back fill slin pins but that's about it. Would never reuse a pin I stuck in myself.



I thought about reusing to back fill, too.

I have tried, but I can't bring myself even to do this. I'm super paranoid about infection. What touched what, what's floating in the air, idk.

It's almost ridiculous, but I have never had an infection after hundreds of jabs, so ill just keep on like this.

To the OP: not recommended to reuse anything!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 12, 2013)

Staylean said:


> They are cheap. I get them from a farming store outside of town. When I buy a lot I get looks. A friend got turned away... They are cheap though, I'll just go back and try to get some more.



Do you know an animal needle is not as sharp as one for 
humans?  They are a lesser grade because last time i knew my quaterhorse couldnt talk and say ouch...i did see a cow talk but that was from specialty mushroom tea..

No means no..dont rape a used needle with a gang poke.


----------



## FamBam209 (Jul 12, 2013)

Funny this topic is brought up bc had a meetn w my tattoo buddy today and askd me the same thing and jst to hear his answer he said  no u better not bc you can gve yourself all sort of nasty shit past n infection from old blood and if i remembr correctly he said thats exactly how u can give urself hep and if u havent gottn shit so far count ur blessings bc u cant see the crap thats microscopic and jst bc u cant see blood doesnt mean it aint there or in the needle tip


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 12, 2013)

Abscesses- yumm! 

Oh how I miss my ass cheek being so swollen I can't get pants on!


----------



## ProFIT (Jul 12, 2013)

Sterilesyringes.com sells them cheap enough to not have to consider reusing them.


----------



## formula1069 (Jul 12, 2013)

If you can't afford new syringes for every one time use no matter how many times a day you inject,  you can't afford to be on gear


----------



## Collinb (Jul 12, 2013)

I will reuse for pep injects but only during one day or 3 shots never more than that. Only subq too never IM reusing.


----------



## thebrick (Jul 12, 2013)

No, not only a possible infection. Also, after the first time you use that pin it gets dull. So why suffer with a dull pin that you have to hammer in? That leave more scar tissue as well.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jul 12, 2013)

I get a box of 100 BD brand 22ga 1" needles with 3cc syringes for about $12 at Sam's Club.  That's 12 cents per syringe.  When I notice my box of syringes is getting low, I just call em up and the pharmacist orders me another box, and I just pick them up when I go to buy my groceries.

Why take a chance to save .12 cents?

In a pinch, you can go to tractor supply company (if there's one in your area) and get the vet grade syringes and needles, but they are more expensive.  They are hanging up in a display over by the horse and cow vet supplies.  Still, a lot better than reusing.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jul 12, 2013)

I get email reminders to restock from my vendor(s).  In this day and age, these are too inexpensive to consider reusing _anything_.


----------



## thebrick (Jul 12, 2013)

and to illustrate what happens to that pin after you use it.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 12, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> I get a box of 100 BD brand 22ga 1" needles with 3cc syringes for about $12 at Sam's Club.  That's 12 cents per syringe.  When I notice my box of syringes is getting low, I just call em up and the pharmacist orders me another box, and I just pick them up when I go to buy my groceries.
> 
> Why take a chance to save .12 cents?
> 
> In a pinch, you can go to TRACTOR SUPPLY company (if there's one in your area) and get the vet grade syringes and needles, but they are more expensive.  They are hanging up in a display over by the horse and cow vet supplies.  Still, a lot better than reusing.



 Here's chris guys headed for pins.!

Kenny Chesney- She Thinks My Tractor's Sexy - YouTube







Brick I was postin that at same time.. Old brains think alike brutha.. Ib


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 12, 2013)

Only when I want an infection.


----------



## vikingquest (Jul 12, 2013)

I did 15 years ago when I couldnt get pins.  Got three hematomas from it.  That was needle and all. Used like 5 total pins over over the course of an 8 week winny cycle lol.  Dumbest thing ever.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jul 12, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Here's chris guys headed for pins.!
> Kenny Chesney- She Thinks My Tractor's Sexy - YouTube
> 
> Brick I was postin that at same time.. Old brains think alike brutha.. Ib



My tractor is orange, not red....


----------



## chrisr116 (Jul 12, 2013)

vikingquest said:


> I did 15 years ago when I couldnt get pins.  Got three hematomas from it.  That was needle and all. Used like 5 total pins over over the course of an 8 week winny cycle lol.  Dumbest thing ever.



Holy shit man, I bet those pins hurt like hell.  Did you file the needles on sandpaper to regain their sharp edge??


----------



## vikingquest (Jul 12, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> Holy shit man, I bet those pins hurt like hell.  Did you file the needles on sandpaper to regain their sharp edge??



Shit yeah it hurt like hell.  With water based 100mg winny! At least it was vet grade.  
I went to the er thinking I had huge balls of infection.  It was just balls of blood I guess.  They wanted to do a cat scan on me because I told them I had no clue how it happened.  I wasn't about to tell them I took steroids and risk that going in my file when I was 21. But when it came to the cost of the cat scan with no insurance,  I told them what I did.


----------



## formula1069 (Jul 12, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Here's chris guys headed for pins.!
> Kenny Chesney- She Thinks My Tractor's Sexy - YouTube



I would have thought Chris would be a little thicker by now at our age and after years of AAS 
Chris, you might want to check your gear it might be bunk ?


----------



## srd1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hell no its  to cheap to buy new ones considering what a trip to the doctor for an infection would cost brother.


----------



## Cornedbeefhash (Jul 12, 2013)

Use a new one every single time.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Jul 12, 2013)

I never reuse any needle or syringe!


----------



## Flex2019 (Jul 12, 2013)

True story - a couple of years ago a guy I know from my gym came to me with a question. He asked if I knew to where get any syringes because he was halfway through his cycle and his pin (yes, his only one) was so dull he couldn't push it through his skin. I thought he was joking. He wasn't. :banghead:


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 12, 2013)

I just rinse them off in the toilette a few times before I grab a new one


----------



## Cornedbeefhash (Jul 13, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> I just rinse them off in the toilette a few times before I grab a new one



I used to do that too. The fecal matter gave me a pump when I worked out.


----------



## ericraven (Jul 13, 2013)

Staylean said:


> They are cheap. I get them from a farming store outside of town. When I buy a lot I get looks. A friend got turned away... They are cheap though, I'll just go back and try to get some more.



Just order them online and have them mailed to you.


----------



## Cornedbeefhash (Jul 13, 2013)

ericraven said:


> Just order them online and have them mailed to you.



This advice seems so obvious but yet here we are discussing it. Haha. This is the best solution. It's easy , cheap, and discrete.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jul 13, 2013)

Flex2019 said:


> True story - a couple of years ago a guy I know from my gym came to me with a question. He asked if I knew to where get any syringes because he was halfway through his cycle and his pin (yes, his only one) was so dull he couldn't push it through his skin. I thought he was joking. He wasn't. :banghead:



Damn, that is a dumb and also tough sob.  

Reminds me of my dumbass self 20 years ago, before AAS.  This is a poor dog story- 

I inject ivermectin, subq under the skin in the upper back, neck area on my dogs for heartworms, parasites, etc.  I had 3 dogs, and one 18 ga syringe I used for a couple of years, every month on all three dogs.  The poor dogs would take off running and hiding where ever they could in the house to get away from what they knew was coming.  I never knew what slice of hell they endured each month, until I start using gear and tried reusing a needle just one time on myself.  Now, me and the dogs get a fresh pin each for each injection.


----------



## vent_noir (Jul 13, 2013)

I never re-use my pin needle, but i do re-use the loader. I always clean it off with rubbing alc before i do. And sterilize the area.


----------



## Cornedbeefhash (Jul 13, 2013)

vent_noir said:


> I never re-use my pin needle, but i do re-use the loader. I always clean it off with rubbing alc before i do. And sterilize the area.



You're opening yourself up to infection. You should NOT use any part of the syringe more than once. Once you "clean" it with alcohol, the area has been compromised. A brand new syringe, in the package, is the only acceptable way.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 13, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> Damn, that is a dumb and also tough sob.
> 
> Reminds me of my dumbass self 20 years ago, before AAS.  This is a poor dog story-
> 
> I inject ivermectin, subq under the skin in the upper back, neck area on my dogs for heartworms, parasites, etc.  I had 3 dogs, and one 18 ga syringe I used for a couple of years, every month on all three dogs.  The poor dogs would take off running and hiding where ever they could in the house to get away from what they knew was coming.  I never knew what slice of hell they endured each month, until I start using gear and tried reusing a needle just one time on myself.  Now, me and the dogs get a fresh pin each for each injection.



Damn what a bad dad!!!!


----------



## Jig (Jul 13, 2013)

I been using the same pin for 10 years, 15ga, usually just hit it with a chainsaw file once a month to keep it tuned up.


----------



## Turbo85 (Jul 13, 2013)

The only pins I reuse are the skins I draw prami, aromasin, and liquid tore out of and I change those after a couple weeks. It's so ignorant to re use pins, i take the up most cation with everything I do wiping everything down with alcohol wipes even amps before they are broken open lord only knows where this shit has been and who picked their nose and loaded ur gear or dug in their ass. That shit goes through my mind all the time, guess it's better to be cautious it's a dirty ass world we live in


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 13, 2013)

vent_noir said:


> I never re-use my pin needle, but i do re-use the loader. I always clean it off with rubbing alc before i do. And sterilize the area.



OTC right?  They are here and free at needle exchage places in some community as i volunteer and hand them out... one for u..two for me.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jul 13, 2013)

Flex2019 said:


> True story - a couple of years ago a guy I know from my gym came to me with a question. He asked if I knew to where get any syringes because he was halfway through his cycle and his pin (yes, his only one) was so dull he couldn't push it through his skin. I thought he was joking. He wasn't. :banghead:



holy shit! you could have told him to beat on it with a hammer to get it back straight  LMAO


----------



## swolesearcher (Jul 13, 2013)

ironbuilt said:


> here's chris guys headed for pins.!
> kenny chesney- she thinks my tractor's sexy - youtube
> 
> brick i was postin that at same time.. Old brains think alike brutha.. Ib



rotfl


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 13, 2013)

Staylean said:


> I'm curious if you Guys reuse your syringes, not the needles, but the syringe. If so, how do you make them sterile again?



These days,,NEVER!!! They are cheap and readily available. NO REASON to ever re-use one. You want the best,,sharpest,,,quick and cheap,,,sterilesyringes.com is who we use exclusively.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jul 13, 2013)

Do ya'll remember those old metal reusable syringes from the old days.


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 13, 2013)

Now that I think about I do reuse insulin pins here and there when I can't find new ones.


----------



## xmen1234 (Jul 14, 2013)

Anyone reuse toilet paper?


----------



## paak (Jul 14, 2013)

If I find one in a phone booth I will.....


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 14, 2013)

xmen1234 said:


> Anyone reuse toilet paper?



Only in a pinch.  No pun intended


----------



## FordFan (Jul 14, 2013)

Can't believe anyone would reuse pins. I'd rather spend the extra and avoid any chances.


----------



## Populus54 (Jul 14, 2013)

paak said:


> If I find one in a phone booth I will.....



Dude come on. Phone booths don't even exist anymore.


----------

